# My First FC - FC-392RV6B6 RunAbout Watch + question about hand alignment.



## the FUN (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

First time poster on this forum. I purchased the FC-392RV6B6 RunAbout Chrono-Automatic watch a week ago. Don't really see many of these discussed on the forum, and the few pictures I saw online did not do the watch justice. In fact, I went to bloomingdales to see the FC710MC4H6 Classics Manufacture, and instead, discovered this chrono Runabout. I later saw it available online from Amazon and jumped at the opportunity to obtain one. Here are some pics for your enjoyment. I'm really impressed with the finish of this piece. I work in finance in NYC and was searching for something that would stand out in the sea of boring rolex and tag watches in my office. This watch certainly does the trick.

However, I do have some observations / questions. (for questions #1 and #2, please refer to the red circled items in one of the pictures I posted)


I noticed that the seconds hand in the chronograph (aka stopwatch function) doesn't return precisely to the "12" o'clock position. Is this normal? If not, how can I get it fixed? Please note that the pictures I took are "straight on" shots, so the fact that you're not seeing the hand aligned with the "12" isn't a function of taking this picture at an "off angle".
The hand on the bottom dial doesn't precisely rest at the "12" o'clock position either. Is this normal, if not, how can I get it fixed?
Is that bottom dial the Chronograph hours?





















Thanks for any advice!
-Steve


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful piece. I love the dial design.


Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a stunning watch ! the micro alignment shift won't bother me.

The dial and case design is amazing!


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes I think the bottom dial is chronograph hours, have you tried to push the chrono reset button?


----------



## the FUN (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for comments so far. Yes, Hanzo, I did push the chrono reset button. I ran the chrono function for a few minutes, stopped it, then hit reset buton. Did this a few times, over a couple of days. The seconds hand didn't rest to precisely '12" and there was no movement on the chronograph hours upon reset. Maybe I should let the chrono function run for over an hour then hit reset to test the movement on the chrono hours - both going forward and resetting to 12. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## vbomega (Jan 31, 2010)

This is an easy fix, and you should get it done under warranty. The important thing is that resetting always results in the same alignment (if it was resetting to different positions, a fix would be somewhat more complicated, requiring partial movement disassembly). Get it fixed and enjoy, it's a lovely timepiece.


----------



## the FUN (Dec 6, 2012)

vbomega said:


> This is an easy fix, and you should get it done under warranty. The important thing is that resetting always results in the same alignment (if it was resetting to different positions, a fix would be somewhat more complicated, requiring partial movement disassembly). Get it fixed and enjoy, it's a lovely timepiece.


Thanks for advice Vbomega. You are correct, resetting always results in the same alignment. Guess I have to look on the bright side. I will contact amazon warranty repair service for an assessment. Anyone have experience with them? ... nevermind, saw one post saying that Amazon service is through Swinford and that the poster's experience was good. I just called and explained my problem. Amazon warranty service said to send in the watch for adjustment. I'll post the results.


----------



## FCHK (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for your support on Alpina Watch. As same as the advice given from others, i would recommend you to take the watch and adjust as the warranty service is still effective.

For the third question, the bottom dial is the Chronograph hours.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

ETA 7750's problem with alignment...easy fix ;-)


----------



## mreyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful watch! If you don't mind me asking, how much was a price difference between the watch in Bloomingdale's and Amazon?


----------



## the FUN (Dec 6, 2012)

Price at Bloomingdales is approximate 15% off List. You can get additional discounts if you wait for a friends and family sale. Current price from Amazon is $1,960. It was approx $1,850 about a week before I purchased it, but 2 weeks before Xmas, the price jumped up to $1,960. I believe that what they did to justify the price bump was to offer "free" 2nd day shipping. I think Jomashop might have it for sale at approx $1,500 now. Bloomingdales was one of two AD's here in NYC. The other AD was not very helpful, pushed me to buy older stock, and discouraged me from looking at the newer models that they didn't have on hand. Bloomingdales only had one of this runabout model, if my memory is correct it was stamped as #012 of the #1888 that were made - however it was the display item - I thought the band looked a little worn, so I opted to buy from Amazon in order to get a "fresher" piece.

EDIT* just looked at jomashop to check price. Price is back up to $2,047.


----------



## fendaholic (Nov 21, 2013)

the FUN said:


> Price at Bloomingdales is approximate 15% off List. You can get additional discounts if you wait for a friends and family sale. Current price from Amazon is $1,960. It was approx $1,850 about a week before I purchased it, but 2 weeks before Xmas, the price jumped up to $1,960. I believe that what they did to justify the price bump was to offer "free" 2nd day shipping. I think Jomashop might have it for sale at approx $1,500 now. Bloomingdales was one of two AD's here in NYC. The other AD was not very helpful, pushed me to buy older stock, and discouraged me from looking at the newer models that they didn't have on hand. Bloomingdales only had one of this runabout model, if my memory is correct it was stamped as #012 of the #1888 that were made - however it was the display item - I thought the band looked a little worn, so I opted to buy from Amazon in order to get a "fresher" piece.
> 
> EDIT* just looked at jomashop to check price. Price is back up to $2,047.


My wife got me this very watch for Christmas last year (2014) and I started wearing it just a few days ago. It's an incredibly comfortable watch to wear and very accurate as a timepiece. This is the third Frederique Constant watch my wife has bought for me and they are all excellent. I can only assume you've taken care of your reset adjustment. After looking at your initial post, I played with mine and it worked flawlessly every time, returning to the precise "12" position on all three dial hands. We have a home in Lake Tahoe and attend the Boat Show Concourse D'Elegance that takes place every August. A few years ago, Frederique Constant became a major sponsor of the event and it's become a tradition for my wife to visit their booth and buy me a watch from them every year. The company's representatives are always friendly and willing to take the extra steps necessary to make their customers happy. It's a great watch from an even greater company. i hope you're still enjoying yours and that it has been as trouble-free as mine have been.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

FC's are beautiful. My FC strap is stiff. Did you get the crococalf?


----------

